# Phil Hoelcher Seminar, anyone going?



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Phil is holding his 5 day "Eat, Breathe and Sleep Schutzhund" seminar in north Florida at Camp Weed this year. My husband will probably go. He is getting his male ready to start trialing in spring (assuming we get his paperwork sorted out, which shouldn't be a problem). I would love to go, but it's pretty hard for both of us to be gone and since my girl will just be turning 1 at that point I think it is best if I just stay home. I made my husband promise that I get to go next year, though.

http://www.hoelcher.com/2011campweedinfo.html


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I would, but I'm currently maxing out my seminar budget (by which i mean, well exceeded)


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We're hoping to have Phil up here (Atlanta area) maybe in the spring. I'll definitely post if we get it together, would love to meets Uma's sister .

Annette


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE Phil!
Nice guy...great story teller....excellent trainer!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

He is such a hoot to be around. Everyone in our club is always yelling "Packen" with his accent. 

Annette


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

bocron said:


> We're hoping to have Phil up here (Atlanta area) maybe in the spring. I'll definitely post if we get it together, would love to meets Uma's sister .
> 
> Annette


Do you have Umarek v Hügelblick?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep, Uma is my girl. She's just 8 mos so I'm not too upset to miss this seminar as she is young and I have plenty of time. My husband's male is Ice von Hugelblick, who is now 2yo and ready to start going to trials. We didn't have him as a pup, we got him as a 1 yo.

Annette


----------

